# Wall heaters not working



## ladeedawdeedaw (Mar 26, 2011)

i have two king electric paw2422 heaters in the living room that no longer turn on. i checked the breaker panel and power to the thermostat, from the thermostat to the heaters and there is power. when i turn the thermostat on its sending power to the heaters and the heaters are getting the power on there end but they wont turn on. is it likely that both heaters would go out at the same time? maybe due to a surge? if so are there any parts of the heaters that i can check/test that can be replaced separately or does the whole unit need to be replaced. any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------

